# Hello From Nova Scotia



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* LSmith77. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome:to AT*


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome!!


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey Nova Scotia!

Welcome to AT:jazzmatazzes:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------

